# Absturz von Gtk Dateimanagern

## dj168

Hallöchen,

ich habe seit gestern ein wirklich komisches Problem. Egal womit ich es versuche, sei es Nautilus, oder Nemo, alle Dateimanager stürzen sofort nach dem starten wieder ab. Bei Dateimanagern wäre das jetzt weniger ein Problem, da gibt es ja genügend Alternativen. Aber es sind auch Dialoge betroffen, zum Beispiel von Geany. Die reißen dann immer gleich das ganze Programm mit ins Jenseits.

Leider gibt es auch keine wirklich aussagekräftigen Fehlermeldungen. Im Terminal bekomme ich nur folgende Ausgabe:

```

free(): invalid pointer

Abgebrochen (Speicherabzug geschrieben)

```

Lasse ich strace mitlaufen sieht der Abgang dann so aus:

```

.

.

.

recvmsg(8, {msg_namelen=0}, 0)          = -1 EAGAIN (Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)

poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN}, {fd=9, events=POLLIN}], 3, 0) = 1 ([{fd=4, revents=POLLIN}])

read(4, "\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0", 16)         = 8

recvmsg(8, {msg_namelen=0}, 0)          = -1 EAGAIN (Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)

futex(0x561f99c8cf70, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

futex(0x561f99c8cf60, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

recvmsg(8, {msg_namelen=0}, 0)          = -1 EAGAIN (Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)

poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN}, {fd=9, events=POLLIN}], 3, 0) = 0 (Timeout)

futex(0x7fd3d9531628, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 0

recvmsg(8, {msg_name=NULL, msg_namelen=0, msg_iov=[{iov_base="A\0\360\6\364\1\340\2\3\0\202\0,\0\340\2\0\20\340\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., iov_len=4096}], msg_iovlen=1, msg_controllen=0, msg_flags=0}, 0) = 1024

recvmsg(8, {msg_namelen=0}, 0)          = -1 EAGAIN (Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)

write(4, "\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0", 8)         = 8

write(4, "\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0", 8)         = 8

writev(2, [{iov_base="munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer", iov_len=31}, {iov_base="\n", iov_len=1}], 2munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer

) = 32

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7fd3d0000000

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [ABRT], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, ~[RTMIN RT_1], [], 8) = 0

getpid()                                = 4823

gettid()                                = 4823

tgkill(4823, 4823, SIGABRT)             = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGABRT {si_signo=SIGABRT, si_code=SI_TKILL, si_pid=4823, si_uid=1001} ---

+++ killed by SIGABRT (core dumped) +++

Abgebrochen (Speicherabzug geschrieben)

```

Bei Bedarf kann ich davon auch mehr schicken.

Nun ist mein Verständnis aber am Boden. Ich kann nur sagen, daß es seit gestern so ist. Da habe ich ein -uDN @world durchgeführt und shutter installiert, um Screenshots zu machen. Wann genau der Fehler schließlich entstanden ist kann ich nicht genau sagen.

Hat jemand einen Verschlag zur Lösung oder gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, die Dialogboxen in Geany zu ändern?

Thunar funktioniert übrigens tadellos.[/code]

----------

## mike155

Hallo dj168,

willkommen bei den Gentoo Foren!

Bitte poste die Ausgabe von

```
emerge --info
```

Mike

----------

## dj168

Vielen Dank!

```

Portage 2.3.62 (python 2.7.15-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/gnome/systemd, gcc-8.2.0, glibc-2.28-r5, 4.20.11-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.20.11-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-2100_CPU_@_3.10GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    10201528 total,   7084904 free

KiB Swap:   10239996 total,  10239996 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 21 Feb 2019 15:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 52bc8b5d61be6a56b38d08202d23727aafe7a3e8

Timestamp of repository mooyooma: Tue, 08 Aug 2017 20:18:50 +0000

sh bash 5.0_p2

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.31.1 p5) 2.31.1

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p2::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.28.0::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.4.8-r1::gentoo, 3.5.5-r1::gentoo, 3.6.6::gentoo, 3.7.2_pre::pg_overlay

dev-util/cmake:           3.13.4::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.15::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r5::gentoo, 1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.13.4-r2::gentoo, 1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.31.1-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.2.0-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.20::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.28-r5::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: no

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

cg

    location: /mnt/gentooHDD/var/lib/layman/cg

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

mooyooma

    location: /mnt/gentooHDD/var/lib/layman/mooyooma

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

pg_overlay

    location: /mnt/gentooHDD/var/lib/layman/pg_overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

procyon

    location: /mnt/gentooHDD/var/lib/layman/procyon

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

rukruk

    location: /mnt/gentooHDD/var/lib/layman/rukruk

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

seden

    location: /mnt/gentooHDD/var/lib/layman/seden

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/easy-rsa /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/media/SuperSpeicher/.portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build=y"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli client colord crypt cuda cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk gtk3 hal iconv introspection ipv4 ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libkms libnotify libsecret libtirpc mad mbox mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nvenc ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt5 readline sdl seccomp slang spell ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-1" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5 postgres10" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="arm x86_64 m68k aarch64 i368 ppc" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64 aarch64 i368 ppc" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vmware" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Ich hoffe, daß hilft weiter.

----------

## mike155

Vielen Dank!

Und Du sagst, es ist seit gestern? Welche Pakete hast Du denn in den letzten Tagen geupdated? Bitte poste die Ausgabe von 'qlop -l' - nur die letzten 2-3 Tage.

----------

## dj168

Sehr interessant, den Befehl kannte ich noch nicht, habe mir ihn aber oft gewünscht  :Wink:  Schonmal danke dafür!

```

Wed Feb 20 01:19:48 2019 >>> media-libs/giflib-5.1.6-r1

Wed Feb 20 01:32:15 2019 >>> sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20190213

Wed Feb 20 01:34:02 2019 >>> sys-apps/busybox-1.30.1

Wed Feb 20 01:36:01 2019 >>> media-libs/x264-0.0.20190214

Wed Feb 20 01:36:16 2019 >>> app-i18n/unicode-data-11.0.0

Wed Feb 20 01:36:33 2019 >>> app-admin/eselect-1.4.14

Wed Feb 20 01:36:59 2019 >>> sys-apps/less-550

Wed Feb 20 01:37:29 2019 >>> app-misc/ca-certificates-20190110.3.42.1

Wed Feb 20 01:37:48 2019 >>> dev-python/more-itertools-5.0.0

Wed Feb 20 01:38:09 2019 >>> dev-python/pytest-4.2.1

Wed Feb 20 01:39:32 2019 >>> app-text/qpdf-8.4.0

Wed Feb 20 01:40:56 2019 >>> dev-libs/libevent-2.1.9_beta

Wed Feb 20 01:43:22 2019 >>> dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.9

Wed Feb 20 01:44:12 2019 >>> x11-libs/libxkbcommon-0.8.3

Wed Feb 20 01:44:45 2019 >>> sys-apps/kmod-26

Wed Feb 20 01:45:32 2019 >>> media-libs/libdvdread-6.0.1

Wed Feb 20 01:46:01 2019 >>> dev-python/cffi-1.12.1

Wed Feb 20 01:46:13 2019 >>> dev-lua/LuaBitOp-1.0.2-r1

Wed Feb 20 01:46:25 2019 >>> dev-lua/luaexpat-1.3.0-r1

Wed Feb 20 01:46:41 2019 >>> dev-lua/luasocket-3.0_rc1-r4

Wed Feb 20 01:46:52 2019 >>> dev-lua/lpeg-1.0.1

Wed Feb 20 01:47:36 2019 >>> net-fs/libnfs-4.0.0

Wed Feb 20 01:51:19 2019 >>> net-misc/ntp-4.2.8_p12-r1

Wed Feb 20 01:52:25 2019 >>> dev-python/cryptography-2.5

Wed Feb 20 01:52:45 2019 >>> dev-python/bcrypt-3.1.4-r1

Wed Feb 20 01:52:56 2019 >>> dev-lua/luajson-1.3.3

Wed Feb 20 01:54:32 2019 >>> dev-python/zstandard-0.9.1

Wed Feb 20 01:55:37 2019 >>> dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.35_pre

Wed Feb 20 02:00:42 2019 >>> sys-devel/binutils-2.31.1-r4

Wed Feb 20 02:02:04 2019 >>> sys-apps/texinfo-6.6

Wed Feb 20 02:02:32 2019 >>> media-libs/libquvi-scripts-0.9.20131130-r1

Wed Feb 20 02:07:24 2019 >>> cross-aarch64-unknown-linux-gnu/binutils-2.31.1-r4

Wed Feb 20 02:09:27 2019 >>> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.20.10

Wed Feb 20 02:10:40 2019 >>> dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.33_pre

Wed Feb 20 02:19:16 2019 >>> media-libs/mesa-19.0.0_rc4

Wed Feb 20 02:20:15 2019 >>> x11-libs/libva-2.4.0_pre

Wed Feb 20 02:20:47 2019 >>> net-libs/libgrss-0.7.0

Wed Feb 20 02:21:22 2019 >>> sys-apps/osinfo-db-tools-1.3.0

Wed Feb 20 02:21:36 2019 >>> sys-apps/osinfo-db-20190218

Wed Feb 20 02:24:43 2019 >>> x11-libs/cairo-1.17.2

Wed Feb 20 02:26:10 2019 >>> x11-libs/pango-1.42.4-r1

Wed Feb 20 02:27:21 2019 >>> app-text/mupdf-1.14.0-r3

Wed Feb 20 02:31:15 2019 >>> net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.8-r1

Wed Feb 20 02:32:02 2019 >>> gnome-extra/gucharmap-11.0.3

Wed Feb 20 02:32:47 2019 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-x264-1.14.3

Wed Feb 20 02:33:23 2019 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.3.61

Wed Feb 20 02:35:16 2019 >>> sys-fs/xfsprogs-4.20.0_rc1

Wed Feb 20 02:36:21 2019 >>> net-libs/libnice-0.1.15

Wed Feb 20 02:36:56 2019 >>> dev-libs/appstream-glib-0.7.14

Wed Feb 20 02:37:34 2019 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-libnice-0.1.15-r100

Wed Feb 20 02:42:18 2019 >>> net-nds/openldap-2.4.45-r1

Wed Feb 20 02:43:42 2019 >>> media-libs/libquvi-0.9.4-r1

Wed Feb 20 02:46:11 2019 >>> app-i18n/man-pages-de-2.10

Wed Feb 20 02:46:37 2019 >>> dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-3.26.2

Wed Feb 20 02:46:47 2019 >>> virtual/rust-1.32.0

Wed Feb 20 02:54:53 2019 >>> app-text/poppler-0.74.0

Wed Feb 20 02:57:31 2019 >>> sci-libs/flann-1.9.1-r2

Wed Feb 20 02:58:17 2019 >>> dev-libs/libgit2-0.28.1

Wed Feb 20 02:59:22 2019 >>> sci-electronics/gtkwave-3.3.99

Wed Feb 20 03:03:41 2019 >>> media-gfx/imagemagick-7.0.8.27

Wed Feb 20 04:32:40 2019 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.22.6

Wed Feb 20 04:47:38 2019 >>> sci-libs/gdal-2.3.1

Wed Feb 20 04:48:37 2019 >>> app-misc/tracker-2.1.7-r1

Wed Feb 20 04:49:11 2019 >>> app-misc/tracker-miners-2.1.5

Wed Feb 20 04:55:39 2019 >>> sys-apps/systemd-241-r1

Wed Feb 20 05:00:21 2019 >>> dev-db/postgresql-11.2

Wed Feb 20 05:03:56 2019 >>> media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.27-r3

Wed Feb 20 05:05:18 2019 >>> net-vpn/openvpn-2.4.6-r1

Wed Feb 20 05:05:48 2019 >>> net-fs/autofs-5.1.5-r1

Wed Feb 20 05:06:20 2019 >>> sys-fs/multipath-tools-0.8.0

Wed Feb 20 05:07:16 2019 >>> sys-libs/libosinfo-1.3.0

Wed Feb 20 05:08:11 2019 >>> dev-db/pgadmin4-4.2-r1

Wed Feb 20 05:08:36 2019 >>> www-client/vivaldi-2.3.1440.48_p1

Wed Feb 20 05:09:07 2019 >>> www-client/google-chrome-beta-73.0.3683.39

Wed Feb 20 05:10:03 2019 >>> net-print/cups-filters-1.22.1

Wed Feb 20 05:10:26 2019 >>> media-gfx/uniconvertor-2.0_pre379-r2

Wed Feb 20 05:10:45 2019 >>> app-text/master-pdf-editor-5.3.12

Wed Feb 20 05:36:49 2019 >>> app-office/scribus-1.5.5_pre20190124

Wed Feb 20 05:57:16 2019 >>> media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4

Wed Feb 20 05:57:41 2019 >>> app-editors/visual-studio-code-1.31.1

Wed Feb 20 05:58:09 2019 >>> media-sound/spotify-1.1.0

Wed Feb 20 06:09:23 2019 >>> app-emulation/qemu-3.1.0-r2

Wed Feb 20 06:20:49 2019 >>> media-video/ffmpeg-4.1.1

Wed Feb 20 06:21:13 2019 >>> app-emulation/diskimage-builder-2.20.1

Wed Feb 20 06:29:41 2019 >>> app-text/texlive-core-2017-r4

Wed Feb 20 06:37:16 2019 >>> media-video/vlc-3.0.6

Wed Feb 20 06:39:11 2019 >>> media-video/mplayer-1.3.0-r5

Wed Feb 20 07:26:06 2019 >>> app-emulation/wine-staging-4.1

Wed Feb 20 08:15:49 2019 >>> app-emulation/wine-d3d9-4.1

Wed Feb 20 08:17:36 2019 >>> media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r3

Wed Feb 20 08:19:00 2019 >>> gnome-base/nautilus-3.26.4-r2

Wed Feb 20 08:21:07 2019 >>> app-cdr/brasero-3.12.2-r1

Wed Feb 20 11:29:20 2019 >>> app-emulation/xen-tools-4.11.1

Wed Feb 20 11:31:48 2019 >>> media-video/obs-studio-22.0.3

Wed Feb 20 11:33:35 2019 >>> gnome-base/gvfs-1.34.2.1-r2

Wed Feb 20 13:30:54 2019 >>> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-418.30

Wed Feb 20 13:31:42 2019 >>> app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.0.4

Wed Feb 20 17:36:09 2019 >>> dev-libs/libpqxx-6.0.0

Wed Feb 20 21:50:30 2019 >>> dev-perl/common-sense-3.740.0-r1

Wed Feb 20 21:50:42 2019 >>> dev-perl/libxml-perl-0.80.0-r2

Wed Feb 20 21:50:57 2019 >>> dev-perl/Proc-ProcessTable-0.530.0

Wed Feb 20 21:51:14 2019 >>> dev-perl/gnome2-wnck-0.160.0-r2

Wed Feb 20 21:51:25 2019 >>> dev-perl/Proc-Simple-1.320.0

Wed Feb 20 21:51:36 2019 >>> dev-perl/Sort-Naturally-1.30.0-r1

Wed Feb 20 21:51:50 2019 >>> dev-perl/Gtk2-Unique-0.50.0-r2

Wed Feb 20 21:52:03 2019 >>> dev-perl/File-Copy-Recursive-0.380.0-r1

Wed Feb 20 21:52:14 2019 >>> dev-perl/HTML-Form-6.30.0-r2

Wed Feb 20 21:52:26 2019 >>> dev-perl/HTML-Tree-5.70.0

Wed Feb 20 21:53:02 2019 >>> media-gfx/gtkimageview-1.6.4

Wed Feb 20 21:53:12 2019 >>> virtual/perl-Tie-RefHash-1.390.0-r9

Wed Feb 20 21:53:30 2019 >>> dev-perl/gnome2-canvas-1.2.0-r2

Wed Feb 20 21:53:47 2019 >>> dev-perl/Gtk2-ImageView-0.50.0-r2

Wed Feb 20 21:53:59 2019 >>> dev-perl/WWW-Mechanize-1.870.0

Wed Feb 20 21:54:10 2019 >>> dev-perl/Types-Serialiser-1.0.0-r1

Wed Feb 20 21:54:30 2019 >>> dev-perl/gnome2-vfs-perl-1.83.0

Wed Feb 20 21:55:14 2019 >>> dev-perl/gnome2-perl-1.46.0

Wed Feb 20 21:55:28 2019 >>> dev-perl/JSON-XS-3.40.0

Wed Feb 20 21:55:40 2019 >>> dev-perl/JSON-2.940.0

Wed Feb 20 21:55:51 2019 >>> dev-perl/File-Which-1.220.0

Wed Feb 20 21:56:03 2019 >>> dev-perl/App-pwhich-1.150.0

Wed Feb 20 21:56:15 2019 >>> dev-perl/File-HomeDir-1.2.0

Wed Feb 20 21:56:31 2019 >>> x11-misc/shutter-0.93.1-r3

Wed Feb 20 22:28:55 2019 >>> gnome-base/nautilus-3.26.4-r2

Wed Feb 20 22:30:33 2019 >>> app-text/evince-3.28.5

Wed Feb 20 22:31:19 2019 >>> app-arch/file-roller-3.28.1

Wed Feb 20 22:33:13 2019 >>> app-cdr/brasero-3.12.2-r1

Thu Feb 21 07:07:00 2019 >>> dev-python/polib-1.1.0

Thu Feb 21 07:07:34 2019 >>> gnome-base/libgnomekbd-3.26.1

Thu Feb 21 07:08:13 2019 >>> sys-apps/accountsservice-0.6.50-r1

Thu Feb 21 07:08:39 2019 >>> gnome-extra/cinnamon-desktop-4.0.1

Thu Feb 21 07:08:59 2019 >>> x11-libs/xapps-1.4.2

Thu Feb 21 07:10:21 2019 >>> gnome-extra/cinnamon-settings-daemon-4.0.2

Thu Feb 21 07:11:03 2019 >>> gnome-extra/cinnamon-translations-4.0.0

Thu Feb 21 07:12:20 2019 >>> gnome-extra/nemo-4.0.6

Thu Feb 21 07:22:20 2019 >>> dev-haskell/mmap-0.5.9

Thu Feb 21 16:20:35 2019 >>> x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.5

Thu Feb 21 16:47:50 2019 >>> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.20.11

Thu Feb 21 16:48:07 2019 >>> sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-33

Thu Feb 21 16:56:37 2019 >>> media-libs/mesa-19.0.0_rc5

Thu Feb 21 17:01:17 2019 >>> net-nds/openldap-2.4.47

Thu Feb 21 17:01:51 2019 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.3.62

Thu Feb 21 17:02:01 2019 >>> virtual/rust-1.32.0

Thu Feb 21 17:12:11 2019 >>> media-gfx/imagemagick-7.0.8.28

Thu Feb 21 17:12:36 2019 >>> media-gfx/uniconvertor-2.0_pre379-r2

Thu Feb 21 17:36:25 2019 >>> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-418.30

Thu Feb 21 17:37:09 2019 >>> app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.0.4

```

Und ja, bis gestern Mittag ging noch alles einwandfrei. Habe damit gearbeitet. Dann wollte ich gestern ein Bild in meinen Blog hochladen und mit dem öffnen des Dialogs ging es los.

----------

## mike155

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich Dir helfen kann: ich verwende KDE und bin auf stable...

Jedenfalls hast Du eine Menge Pakete neu gebaut.  :Smile:  Wenn ich raten müsste, würde ich auf gvfs und die Pakete drumherum (udisks, Systemd, ...) tippen - es kann aber auch etwas anderes sein.

Besteht das Problem auch, wenn Du Dich unter einem anderen User anmeldest (wahrscheinlich, aber bitte teste es)

Was passiert, wenn Du wieder auf die vorherige Version von gvfs zurückgehst?

Oben in Deinem strace wird offenbar ein illegaler Pointer von Socket "8" zurückgegeben. Was verbirgt sich hinter "8"? Kannst Du bitte  weiter oben in dem Strace-Log schauen? 

Anmerkung: strace sollte man fast immer mit der Option "-f" aufrufen - sonst sieht man nur den Haupt-Prozess.

----------

## dj168

1. Ja, selbes Problem haben alle Benutzer inklusive Root.

2. Habe ich gemacht, hat nichts gebracht.

3. Wie erfahre ich denn, was socket 8 ist, dann schaue ich gerne nach.

Danke für den Hinweis zu strace.

Ich hab gelesen, daß ein ähnliches Problem damit behoben werden konnte, indem eine Datei mit fragwürdigem Dateinamen gelöscht wurde. Hab schon ein bisschen gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Kann ich mein Filesystem auf undzulässige Dateinamen checken lassen?

----------

## grumblebear

Warum fährt man ein Gentoo auf dem unstable Zweig, wenn man nicht weiß, wie man so ein Problem lösen kann?

Zur Sache: Ungültige Dateien wären ein Hinweis auf ein beschädigtes Dateisystem. Daher würde ich zuerst einmal ein fsck durchführen. Wenn verschiedene Accounts das gleiche Problem haben, kann es ja nicht an einer Datei im Home-Verzeichnis liegen. Also ist der Fehler eher unter / zu suchen.

Falls eines der Updates das Problem macht, wird es schwieriger. Natürlich könnte in einem der Pakete ein Bug sein. Vorher würde ich noch einmal mit revdep-rebuild die Konsistenz des Systems überprüfen.

----------

## dj168

Ich arbeite jetzt schon einige Jahre mit Gentoo und konnte meine Probleme bislang lösen. Nur hier scheitere ich leider kläglich!

revdep-rebuild. Lange nicht benutzt! Wird gleich mal gestartet.

----------

## dj168

Also revdep-rebuild hat leider nichts gefunden. Hab die Platten auch gecheckt, keine Fehler.

----------

## Max Steel

Was mir auffällt ist dass einige Overlays eingebunden sind.

Allerdings muss das nichts heißen, trotzdem kannst du mal ein eix --installed-from-overlays ausgeben?

----------

## dj168

Das sieht dann so aus:

```

[I] app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk (2.30.0(2)[5]@01.12.2018): Gtk module for bridging AT-SPI to Atk

[I] app-accessibility/at-spi2-core (2.30.0(2)[5]@01.12.2018): D-Bus accessibility specifications and registration daemon

[I] app-arch/p7zip (16.02-r4[5]@14.01.2019): Port of 7-Zip archiver for Unix

[I] app-editors/visual-studio-code (1.31.1[9]@20.02.2019): Multiplatform Visual Studio Code from Microsoft

[I] app-emulation/fs-uae [8] (2.9.7@26.09.2018): FS-UAE integrates the most accurate Amiga emulation code available from WinUAE.

[I] app-emulation/virtualbox (6.0.4-r1[5]@13.02.2019): Family of powerful x86 virtualization products for enterprise and home use

[I] app-shells/push (3.1[5]@01.12.2018): A POSIX shell function to treat a variable like an array, quoting args

[I] app-shells/quoter (4.1[5]@01.12.2018): Quote arguments or standard input for usage in POSIX shell by eval

[I] dev-lang/python (2.7.15(2.7)@28.01.2019 3.4.8-r1(3.4/3.4m)@30.01.2019 3.5.5-r1(3.5/3.5m)@30.01.2019 3.6.6(3.6/3.6m)@28.01.2019 3.7.2_pre(3.7/3.7m)[5]@29.01.2019): An interpreted, interactive, object-oriented programming language

[I] dev-lang/spidermonkey (52.9.1_pre1(52)[5]@17.01.2019): Stand-alone JavaScript C++ library

[I] dev-libs/atk (2.30.0[5]@01.12.2018): GTK+ & GNOME Accessibility Toolkit

[I] dev-libs/boehm-gc (7.6.6_pre[5]@07.01.2019): The Boehm-Demers-Weiser conservative garbage collector

[I] dev-libs/boost (1.68.0(0/1.68.0)[5]@08.01.2019): Boost Libraries for C++

[I] dev-libs/elfutils (0.175_pre[5]@07.01.2019): Libraries/utilities to handle ELF objects (drop in replacement for libelf)

[I] dev-libs/libassuan (2.5.2_pre[5]@07.01.2019): IPC library used by GnuPG and GPGME

[I] dev-libs/libgpg-error (1.35_pre[5]@20.02.2019): Contains error handling functions used by GnuPG software

[I] dev-libs/libpwquality (1.4.0[5]@01.12.2018): Library for password quality checking and generating random passwords

[I] dev-libs/libsigc++ (2.10.1(2)@07.01.2019 2.99.11(3)[5]@07.01.2019): Typesafe callback system for standard C++

[I] dev-libs/libxslt (1.1.33_pre[5]@20.02.2019): XSLT libraries and tools

[I] dev-libs/nspr (4.20[5]@07.01.2019): Netscape Portable Runtime

[I] dev-libs/re2 (0.2019.01.01(0/gentoo-2019-01-01)[5]@12.01.2019): An efficient, principled regular expression library

[I] dev-python/pycairo (1.17.1[5]@01.12.2018): Python bindings for the cairo library

[I] dev-python/pygtk (2.24.0-r4(2)[5]@01.12.2018): GTK+2 bindings for Python

[I] dev-python/scandir (1.9.0[5]@05.02.2019): A better directory iterator and faster os.walk()

[I] dev-python/zstandard (0.9.1[5]@20.02.2019): Zstandard Bindings for Python

[?] dev-util/boost-build (1.68.0[5]@01.12.2018 -> (**)1.67.0^t): A system for large project software construction, simple to use and powerful

[I] dev-util/itstool (2.0.5_pre[5]@01.12.2018): Translation tool for XML documents that uses gettext files and ITS rules

[I] media-gfx/openvdb (6.0.0[3]@15.12.2018): Libs for the efficient manipulation of volumetric data

[I] media-libs/openexr (2.3.0-r1(0/24)[3]@07.01.2019): ILM's OpenEXR high dynamic-range image file format libraries

[I] media-libs/openh264 (1.8.0[5]@07.01.2019): Cisco OpenH264 library and Gecko Media Plugin for Mozilla packages

[I] media-sound/pulseaudio (12.2[5]@28.01.2019): A networked sound server with an advanced plugin system

[I] media-sound/teamspeak-client (3.2.3-r2[9]@31.01.2019): A client software for quality voice communication via the internet

[I] net-libs/libsoup (2.62.3-r1(2.4)[3]@31.01.2019): An HTTP library implementation in C

[I] net-libs/serf (1.3.9(1)[5]@28.01.2019): HTTP client library

[I] sci-libs/dlib (19.9(0/19.9)[6]@28.01.2019): Numerical and networking C++ library

[I] sci-libs/vtk (8.2.0_rc1[3]@22.02.2019): The Visualization Toolkit

[I] sys-boot/efibootmgr (17[5]@01.12.2018): User-space application to modify the EFI boot manager

[I] sys-fs/f2fs-tools (1.12.0-r1(0/6)[5]@12.12.2018): Tools for Flash-Friendly File System (F2FS)

[I] sys-fs/xfsprogs (4.20.0_rc1[5]@20.02.2019): xfs filesystem utilities

[I] sys-libs/cracklib (2.9.6-r1[5]@01.12.2018): Password Checking Library

[I] x11-libs/cairo (1.17.2[5]@20.02.2019): A vector graphics library with cross-device output support

[I] x11-libs/gl2ps (1.4.1[3]@30.11.2018): OpenGL to PostScript printing library

[I] x11-libs/libva (2.4.0_pre(0/2)[5]@20.02.2019): Video Acceleration (VA) API for Linux

[I] x11-libs/libxcb (1.13.1(0/1.12)[5]@28.01.2019): X C-language Bindings library

```

----------

## dj168

Okay. Der Fehler lag wohl irgendwo in einem Paket aus dem pg_overlay. Ich hab das entfernt und alle Pakete neu gebaut, jetzt läuft wieder alles.

Danke für eure Unterstützung!

----------

